# Should I offer this for sale???



## Monty (Jul 27, 2014)

LOML says I shouldn't display this for sale with an antler brush and razor. 
What do you think???


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 27, 2014)

I think you should have 100 of them.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 27, 2014)

Monty said:


> LOML says I shouldn't display this for sale with an antler brush and razor.
> What do you think???


What does she think you should offer it for sale with?


----------



## plantman (Jul 27, 2014)

Beauty is truly in  the eyes of the beholder !! Many of the most beautiful statues in the world are nudes. To most who see them, they are true art and beauty, to others it is obsene and distastful. You can't please everyone !! I would bet money, that if you put it out for sale, it would not stay in your posession very long. It will be a sorce of conversation for sure and many people will pay to have it in their bathroom, even if they never use it. Just be careful who you tell the story about "the older the buck---------"  I like it !!    Jim  S


----------



## Coysquibbly (Jul 27, 2014)

Kind of screams - just woke up  got to shave.  :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 27, 2014)

If I am reading you correctly, LOYL has a dirty mind!!  (A good thing, in my book):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jul 27, 2014)

Monty - sorry but I agree with LOYL.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jul 27, 2014)

It's beautiful no matter what! Fay


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 28, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> If I am reading you correctly, LOYL has a dirty mind!!  (A good thing, in my book):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Hmmmmm.....Well ya know what Ed --- everybody ain't gonna see it that way--- I didn't until you pointed it out.  All I saw was a deer antler base for a shaving brush and razor.   :bulgy-eyes:  And before you dismiss me as being an "innocent" old codger, keep in mind that I sired 6 kids that I own up to.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2014)

When I first saw the picture, I thought it was a small statue that looked like a fertility god!  As for whether or not to sell it, Monty, you have to trust your gut.

If I listened to the LOML, I would have sold all of my pens for $10 each!

Good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## mark james (Jul 28, 2014)

Coysquibbly said:


> Kind of screams - just woke up  got to shave.  :biggrin:



That's great!

Several years ago I was turning Maple Branches into Mushrooms, a teacher (Female) who works with me asked for one, after it was done I couldn't possibly give it to her...  I think she got a pen instead.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 28, 2014)

I worry about very seam ripper I make and do what I can to lessen any similarity to a certain appendage. For what it's worth I initially missed any innuendo in the razor stand and still think it has some potential


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 28, 2014)

sell it


----------



## rblakemore (Jul 28, 2014)

*Whose idea was this??*

Was this your original intention???
And, what will the razor and shave brush look like!!!
I am not sure that I would make this; but, it will probably sell.
But, a triple "X" area at your selling area????


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jul 28, 2014)

I think you should make more and sell them..


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I *sired* 6 kids that I own up to.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Gee Leroy, you are a REAL stallion after all...!!!!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cool.  I would definitely use antler for the brush and handle and then put this on a shelf on the wall.  The, ummm, ... protuberance (yeah, that's the ticket!)  ... could be marketed as a warm towel holder.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd say run with it! It could either go off as a humorous item to some and a great bathroom centerpiece to others. LOML didn't hesitate to point out the obvious resemblance of a Purpleheart ice cream scoop handle to a certain above referenced appendage while it was on the lathe. Of course, I posted a picture of the completed scoop to my FB page, and it was gone in about five minutes. The problem was that it wasn't really for sale!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 28, 2014)

got just the brush for it.....


----------



## Russknan (Jul 28, 2014)

I think you should just stick it out there and see whether anybody grabs it . . . Russ


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 28, 2014)

*All that fuss over an undersized antler*

Hmmmm, Ya know I have been showering frequently  for many years and I always take all of my appendages into the shower with me and I can clearly state that does not look like any of my appendages - or even close....


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 28, 2014)

If you get a buyer on the hook...maybe they need some additional household accessories as well....maybe a pecker, er, pepper mill


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2014)

GoodTurns said:


> If you get a buyer on the hook...maybe they need some additional household accessories as well....maybe a pecker, er, pepper mill


 :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2014)

LMAO !!!  :biggrin: You lot are sick!!


----------



## diamundgem (Jul 28, 2014)

Lordy No ,  don't sell it. It will just get covered up with sticky, nasty shave cream and get all nasty. Just give it to me and I will take care of it


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jul 28, 2014)

*Make up more, you're gonna need 'em...*

Everything's for sale.  Place a good price on it too!

Looks very good!

Charlie


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 28, 2014)

This brings back memories of that Hawaii quarter that Seamus cut a while back.  I'll have to go see if I can find it.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 28, 2014)

Here it is

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/hawaii-tru-quarter%99-86482/

The snickering starts out in post #7


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2014)

Thinking back.... it seems I saw something similar to this....but can't remember where:redface:

No, not the quarter.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 28, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Thinking back.... it seems I saw something similar to this....but can't remember where:redface:


 
Oh Chuck.........the jokes that could follow that statement. I won't make any of them but you better hope Mike doesn't see it.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Thinking back.... it seems I saw something similar to this....but can't remember where:redface:
> 
> No, not the quarter.



Breathe in very deeply and then look down. It'll come back to you eventually Chuck......


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking back.... it seems I saw something similar to this....but can't remember where:redface:
> ...


:biggrin:



skiprat said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking back.... it seems I saw something similar to this....but can't remember where:redface:
> ...


I did as you suggested.....nothing yet:redface:


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2014)

I appreciate all the comments. If I can convince LOML (she sets up the razor sets on the table) I'll pair it with an antler razor and brush. Last year, I got $150 for my antler sets.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jul 28, 2014)

*I would offer it for sale*



Monty said:


> LOML says I shouldn't display this for sale with an antler brush and razor.
> What do you think???


I would put anIdon"twanttosellit. price on it. you only live once. good luck & let me know when you do sell it.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 28, 2014)

I might be stating the obvious, but if she doesn't want you to sell the stand, it must mean that she wants to keep it. :biggrin:


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 28, 2014)

If you choose to sell, others will likely copy, and may even give you some stiff competition )


----------



## TexasTaxi (Jul 29, 2014)

You're in Texas. It's antler. It WILL sell.  :good:


----------

